# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ال جى سوفت ويير(LG Software) شفرة LG tool غير مفعل أرجو المساعدة

## tarikna

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
أرجو منكم المساعدة في فك شفرة  LG KF700
علما أن كونكتر لا يعمل لأنني أمتلك z3x hwk  لا يشبك مع الكمبيوتر
وأيضا setool لكنه غير مفعل لهذا أتمنى منكم المساعدة في الحصول على  كود nck  
emei 353357020108541 
جزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## mohamed73

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
> أرجو منكم المساعدة في فك شفرة  lg kf700
> علما أن كونكتر لا يعمل لأنني أمتلك z3x hwk  لا يشبك مع الكمبيوتر
> وأيضا setool لكنه غير مفعل لهذا أتمنى منكم المساعدة في الحصول على  كود nck  
> emei 353357020108541 
> جزاكم الله كل الخير

 
lg    imei:353357020108541    nck=6592960787551671 nsck=2000927488231373 spck=6289230759425457 cpck=8751626119856301 simck=7345986169801987

----------

